# Redundancy Payment on Tax Return?



## FredBloggs (28 Jan 2008)

If an employee receives a tax free amount from his employer on redundancy - ie equal to or less than his SCSB - should this be included in his tax return?

There is a section in the tax return - "Other Payments"  under which it has a box to tick "If you wish to claim TSR in relation to any lump sum(s) you and your spouse received on Reundancy"
I was wondering should it be included here?


----------



## mathepac (28 Jan 2008)

Absolutely, in order to have the overall tax situation as well the the Top Slicing Relief regularized.


----------



## Nige (28 Jan 2008)

Top slicing relief only applies if you paid tax on the redundancy lump sum. If the lump sum was covered by the SCSB (and so no tax paid) I don't believe it should be included on your tax return.


----------



## D4Chick (13 Oct 2011)

*Additional Liability for Redundancy Payment?*

I'm preparing my 2010 tax return. I took redundancy at end September, got a lump sum and paid a big chunk of tax. Do I re-visit this in my Tax return? Not sure where to include, and what that means. Might I have to pay even more tax???


----------



## Sunny (13 Oct 2011)

D4Chick said:


> I'm preparing my 2010 tax return. I took redundancy at end September, got a lump sum and paid a big chunk of tax. Do I re-visit this in my Tax return? Not sure where to include, and what that means. Might I have to pay even more tax???



You are probably entitled to top slice relief so you are probably due a refund. However, if you mean you got redundancy last month, you wont be able to claim that until the next tax year starts. The revenue wesite has a very good section on redundancy and tax if you take a look.


----------

